# For Bugman



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey. I sent you a email and an auto-response came to me. It said my mail was in your spam box. Please reply and see what I said.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh its my spam thing i'll just go to it


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

send it again i couldn't find it and i shut my spam filter down for a few


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Put me on the list that the auto response is talking about.

Anyway here's the email.

I guess we could just talk on here. lol

I asked what mowers you have. What do you do with computers, and stuff like 
that. I play music, but is probably different than what you like. I am looking 
into landscaping and of course lawn mowing commercialy and doing something with 
computers. We have a tech college called ITT Tech around where I live. What do 
you do with them? Hope you get the message this time. Scott
> 
> From: "bug" <[email protected]>
> Date: 2004/11/17 Wed PM 11:58:50 EST
> To: "scott" <[email protected]>
> Subject: hey
> 
> send it direct it should work now my spamblocker is harsh but without it it 
would be 500 a day literally
>


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i had a bunch but got rid of them but i've got one 6.0hp craftman and all are briggs i might add. one 3.5hp murray, one antique you could call it murray rider 8hp, one noma rider with the 12hp i/c engine. one spare mower 3.5hp engine rebuilt, two weeders, a old briggs that needs new points etc. one spare 10hp snapper engine needs rebuild, one 18hp dynamark cast iron sleeve engine as a spare. one 5hp and one six horse horizontal shaft engine the 6 is a ohv. i work on computers some like rebuilding them and fixing some bugs in them when they act up and i put hard drives in and install programs and such nothing big more than most though. of course my computer is old need to get a new one but its overclocked a little and going full power. i just went ahead and listed my engines. my 3.5hp murray includes a tweeked governer to run faster.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

If you make the engine go faster than the governed speed, isn't that dangerous? That's what all the manufacterures say. But anyway, you have some stuff!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

who cares i've got a spare in better shape but old before it was rebuilt i took the linkage off filled it with gas ran it through 8 ft tall grass. all that went wrong with it was it only ran off the gas for two minutes and i blew the breather gasket. still ran but it was old and needed new rings and a honing. i put some instant silicone mechanics gasket maker never blew it again. never slowed down in the grass. i forgot since i was mentioning my engines i've got a four cylinder olds made in 88 needs to be rebuilt. one 80 caprice classic 267 ci v8. runs like new except for the air conditioner pump squalls from being to old. the 88 ran good until i got mad at it and left it out for five years. its got a wiring harness short when it gets wet. i love my chevys. and briggs.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you would never believe that i paid 800 bucks for the caprice.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I like american made stuff. Except when it comes to cars, I think some other countries make better transportation.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but chevys are an exception


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

forgot one a 11hp engine that needs new rings


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I think ford is built better. But the chevy astro was one of the best they have ever made. When I was little I used to love them and like the interior and I drue pictures of them. That was one of the stupidest things I did when I was young. We got one after our old chevy malibu finnaly gave up along time ago. It was probably around 1994. We bought a coversion custom astro from 1987 from some lawyer who's son was handicapped and couldn't use it. It was AWSOME! At the time of course. We took it everywhere. And around 2003 we finnaly bought a ford expedition 2003 model. The new design one. It's blue and has leather inter. and we have a dvd player in it. We deserved it after our astro was falling apart and my dad had to do a lot of repair work. But it lasted for a good while. To bad the cars today don't last as long with all the crap they put on them.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the old chevys are better. since like the ls1 engine which is alluminum but with cast iron sleeves. the full iron an steel engines were the best. most are still going today. mainly because they are wear resistent rather than alluminum. one way to cheat death on alluminum is to have the alluminum parts and block titanium oxide dipped then use synth. oil which produces little to no wear


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

cars today are crap! EXCEPT FORDS.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

all manufacturers have some bad ones in the bunch.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Just like mowers. You have to be careful when buying. You never know what you're getting unless you look at everything.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

murrays are good, mtds have had some real bad problems with them sometimes, sears craftsman are great, and snappers and deere riders are good along with snappers pushers but some can be bad. they ain't made by hand you know. those really old sears riders which you might as well call them tractors because they are stought as hell can take one serious beating. the frame and all are three or four times thicker steel than your riders of today. like the one i rode the other day. had a stought regular 14 hp briggs horizontal shaft engine with a stack, never rebuilt. the things more then 20 years old. runs like new. cuts grass like a finish mower. the man i know who works on engines too bought it for $150. no rust, good deck. thick deck too. those old ones where better than most of these new ones. the man just didn't want it.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I think you're right except for murray. Their riding mowers are the worst you can buy. I have a friend who has one his grampa got from home depot last year. And It is already trash with minimal use. It has a briggs i/c 13.5 which is still good. It's just the mower that's bad. Snapper mowers today are alright. But the ones from the 70's and 80's are awsome! But today they are good as well. 

What mower do you think is the best?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

those old murrays were good. only a couple today i would consider good like their 12.5hp briggs powered 40 inch cut. any bigger and problems occur with the deck and all. murray push mowers are good too. i've had one for five years, thick deck. to me sears is the best. the warranty is almost next to none. the old sears tractors were better though. snapper is just as good. but the 12.5 murray rider is better then all other murray riders. there's people around here thats used them alot and they take good abuse but the bigger ones have problems mostly with cutting/ most don't cut right


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Craftsman's warranty is good. But Toro Super Recycler mowers are truly the most outstanding mowers you could buy. Toro is simply the best. The sr has a 5 year guaranteed to start warranty. I only like snapper because it dosen't have that stupid personal pace system. otherwise, toro is a superior machine to any other. But I see what you mean about craftsman's warranty. You said craftsman's warranty is almost next to none. But it's really second next to toro.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

thats what i mean almost but they will replace it no prob.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

hey bugman..are you looking for any smallblock chevy parts by chance????
i have some for sale that are left over from my 86 Camaro 355ci/TH350 drag car that i sold a while back and i have no use for these parts since my g/f's car is a 69 Mustang with a bigblock 460ci/C6.........go to this link here for the items i have for sale:

http://hometown.aol.com/smalblok355/


my email is: [email protected]


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no not right now maybe in the future. i'm going to have to get other stuff done to it right now. like oil pan and trans


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

plus i've got to have the motor taken out due to the pan since they made it with a slight dip and i'm going to have all the crap stripped off it (oil) needs the heads cleaned the pistons and all plus all new gaskets so i'm going to do that maybe in a year or so.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

i do have a FelPro gasket kit for pre85 smallblock chevy's....it is missing the intake and head gaskets........make me a offer!i also have a leftover gasket kits(duplicate) thats missing head,intake,oilpan(cork).....for both iwill take $10plus shipping.these sets complete go for over $30 each and up.these aren't the low end felPro kits.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

sorry i've already got them. mr gasket sets


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

well if you know anyone looking for this stuff let me know.my prices are negotialable..if they want it all as a package i will take $225 thats everything including the ford 9" rear axle and the hoodscoop.but not the r/c car pancar axle.......but they will have to come pick the stuff up because of how much shipping would be.....let me know.....thanks!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

plus i need to save up my money to get it all at once since i can't wait. it's either fix this one or buy a chevy 350 small block crate engine ready to drop in which i might


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

i also got a holley 650cfm doublepumper spread bore to that will go in that package deal set up! it needs to be rebuilt but it is still good.....i will throw in a mallory dualpoint distributer,and a good blue lightening coil too


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

if your going to buy a crate engine like that get a zz4 they're strong and you can get a good deal through JEGS.com on one right about now since it is the holidays


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well i don't know on the parts though. around here theirs tons of this stuff laying around but they might. i know this man up here that owns about three mustangs. three model t's one for parts. a flat head ford pickup and many more i can't remember. but thats where people go though but they might if i ask them.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

my buddy i raced with got this one here:
http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ProductDisplay?prrfnbr=4230&prmenbr=361 

he put it in his 69 nova 4door and that thing gets up goes.......my 355ci that i built myself and blueprinted was a 76 350 LT1 4bolt main and when i finished it ,it was puching 430rwhp 512at the flexplate and 650ft.lbs. torqat the flexplate.at the rearwheels it was arounf 500ft.lbs. of torq


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

*pushing


lol.....i just caught my boo boo.lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nice. i might if i feel like it put a super charger on since i really don't want a turbo. they cause too much heat and you can't put headers on. and put a flame kit on so i can hit the switch and have flames come out the pipes. but later in life not now. gotta save up the money since it doesn't come cheap anymore


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha boo boo


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

flame throwers like that are outlawed everywhere if i'm not mistaken.lol.....
for a supercharger you can get the Vortech kit for the Holley carb's.....i seen a few and they make nice power...and that was on smallblock chevy's.most were making over 750hp


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

hey booboo! i'm gonna go steal me a picnic basket before the ranger see's me!.

lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

not if they don't know. nice joke though


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

hehe..........i get my g/f all the time...especially when i go to pump the gas for her....lol..........got her good today before she left for her mom's in west virginia........it's raining and she goes and says she'll stand out in the rain and i make the comment "i don't you want a wet kitty on your nice seats in the mustang honey"(you can guess what i actually said because it was wrong too say )hehe :tongue:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

she didn't slap me for that for some reason.....i guess she like it.lol..but it is fun driving that thing in th rain.....had a little whimp in a 99 Honda Civic Si coupe that was tricked out race me and he felt like a baby hotdog when i got done and beat him by say a 1/4mile lenght?lmao..g/f was laughing like crazy too


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

:dude: that was today too on the way to get gas.lol.thats why we needed to stop.lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i don't like sort compacts like honda. now toyota and nissan you can get some good performance out of their straight sixes and v6's but not for me i'll only drive a chevy. #3 was my favorite car and #8 is now.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

well the Toyota trucks V8 block is a smallblock chevy! it is cast into the block GMPERF


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

but don't get me wrong i like fords but only the old ones from the 50's and some sixtys on back.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

i had a g/f who had a nice 95 Civic Ex Coupe and when she let me get my hands on the engine she was amazed at the power it had when i was done.to start it was making 220hp....when i was done......430hp at the wheels and she was going nuts over it......car went from a 15second car to a 12.78second car int he 1/4mile..nos nitrous,turbo,or supgercharger.all raw nuts


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

huh guess thats why they don't go against chevy much since the chevy engine is one in the same. those toyotas can run like hell though. mostly the old ones.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nice but i still don't like a honda they all don't got that deep growl.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

heck the Celica's(new one's) have the cavalier Ecotec in them but with Toyota's badges on them.........lol
if i was to get a Toyota vehicle i want the Lexus IS200 or IS 300 and do the Toyota Altezza conversion to it


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

actually i put a nice flowmaster exhaust system on her honda and it did get a little growl.not that fart sound....lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep they take from the chevys and don't give back. i'm a big fan of a pushrod engine. due in fact to their reliability.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah that pop pop poof with the pop poof. still isn't deep enough.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

lol.i hear you on that one.lol.......


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hell i can't stand a muffler on a mower much less a car


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

lmao.....hell i can't wait till spring when i debut my new gas boat.the one that Zenoah engine is going into........i have like 10 r/c boats.1 gas(big boy) and the rest electric...........i have a Nitro RS4 racer 2,and aTeam Associated Rc1-T3 factory team(real one,not one them wannabes)lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nice collection


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

yup.i also have alot of model cars too......mostly Chevy's............i have over 50 built model cars.Honda's,Mitsubishi's,Ford's,Mopar's,Olds 69 Hurst 442 ,Olds 67 442..etc......Acura Integra Type R's I love alot and i am planning buying 2 of the real one's from japan...which are called Honda Integra Type R's and the headlight are totally diff then our's here.lol


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

and I am also a pro BMX bike rider.freestyle,etc....


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

huh nice. i made a few model cars which are great and only chevy's


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

cool.....


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

yeah i am proud of everything i ahve.even my g/f........the g/f i had before her told me to get rid of my guns and i told her nope..and then i said bye bye to her...........mercedes(my current and going to be my final g/f because i am going to be proposing to her soon)is a hunter.her whole family hunts so i got lucky with her......i hunt and she hunts...matter of fact she'll be hunting the weekend back home in westvirginia.and monday she'll be going out hunting with me here in PA for buck or Doe...i am so glad that they made it combination up here.......


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i own the model car that earnhardt last drove in before he died. still in the box with original plastic covering the box. my prized one


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

cool...i have the special edition DEI black diecast from QVC that they only made 500 of and i got the special edition IROC transam he drove with the hands on the deck of it for the charity org.......i also got both jeg's boy diecast cavaliers autopgraphed by them personally........i have a few other diecasts that are worth alot of money now


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha i can walk out and have up to ten in my front yard. got so used to them when i go out hunting i can smell them if their around within a few hundred yards


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

hell my first time i went out spring gobbler i got 2 with one shot from my brand new never been fired until then moosberg 500 12ga.my uncle was next to me and his jawed hit the dirt fast and i was stuttering badly because one of us had to let a second shot off to make it look good.they were coming at me single file.there were 3 total..third one was the biggest but i got 2 nice sized turkeys that day and i am still proud of them


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

plus there is so many deer around here i got tired of eating it, deer sausage, grilled deer and deer stew are my favs. had to get a new turn signal when i hit a deer. the man who i know and go hunting with asked me why didn't i pick it up and skin and eat him.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

:jest: lmao.........


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah since my car is a 1980 they made the lights for them for ten years and for some damn reason they stopped making them. had to go to a junkyard. best funny part about it the deer didn't take off the deer whistle


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

i hit a deer once once with my dad's 72chevelle( which wasn't really soppose to be driven on the street ) one night and i was doing 105mph down a nice stretch of road and i didn't even have time to brake it just jump out so my reaction"f**k it,if it wants to die then it gonna die fast and painfully" and stepped on it and hit the deer at a speed of over 120mph bad thing was it f**ked up the snorkel scoop badly and my dad was flipping out.car was tubbed.had a nice 355ci in that with a nice 4pseed T5 trans..........the deer was dumb for jumping in front of a beastily 72 Chevelle that was a 10,68second car in the 1/4mile...at that time....i was only in my senoir year of high school(2000) .lmao.............i did though be nice and pick the up and put it in the trunk...lol


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

:d **10.68


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

*picked up the deer*


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

free food you hit it you skin it you eat it. theres some big damn deer down here. had one old buck took two buckshots and still lived and still does


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

been there.last year.shot 4times.2 00 buckshot and 2 slugs......hit the buck and it basically laughed at .ran towards my uncle.hear him shoot twice9but not at mine) and i see the pellets whizzing by my face.....lol


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

i got to get to bed soon.lmao..my g/f is on the phone right now b***hing at me because i am still up....lmao...


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

huh had one guy asking the other guy why didn't you shoot that deer and it was a beauty. well the guy said i have a shotgun not a rifle plus your truck was on the other side of the deer and the man said so still you should've shot him


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah me the same. thanksgiving is in now its hell till x-mas with all the rush of buying,.


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

thats basically what my uncle said to me.i told him to look down on the f**king ground at all the blood.never found it........lol........but hey i'll catch you later man......i need to obey my g/f or i won't get any you know what when she gets back in town.hehe.......sad thing is I got her mustang and she took my car which is actually a nice car.....1995 Mazda RX-7 RS MAZDASPEED series....hey it's a car and it is fast and gets good gas mileage.....bye man.............email me if anyone you know wants them parts i got for sale! [email protected]


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah the wankle rotary cars


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

only two moving parts no pistons


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

yup......had a friend that had the same year RX-7 but his was rare.he had a RX-7 type R and it was right hand drive.his dad imported it right from mazda in japan for him.heck the kid now got 4 Nissan Skyline's R32 GT-R Vspec II,R33 GT-R Vspec II,Nismo 400R.and a R34 Gt-r Vpsec II Blackbird edition..........family is rich.....my g/f wnats one of his skyline's so bad..................but hey gotta go...bye man.nice talking to ya!.night


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

talk later and yes those skylines are nice, make good horse power with the right stuff. i like the m specs though so by gotta sleep


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

forgot the damn e on bye


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

JEEEEEEZ! You both are talking the heck out of this thread!


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

yeah we did.lmao. :dude:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep what gave it away :freak:  :drunk:


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

rotflmao..yeah we did man.....


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha..


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i just got done with my x-mas outside crap. got me a auto timer so my butt don't gotta go outside to turn it all on. tomorrow i gotta work on my generator and my old murray 8 mower needs some paint


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

nice....I got over 3,000feet of lights from Sears over the summer for under $50.lol.i just got to get my grandfather over here with his ladders.lol


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

rain i hate rain!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

me too got my new comp in it


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

lol......................my g/f told me it snowed in west virginia and she loved it.....i told her snow is great for tracking!.hehe


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what kind of computer you got


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

woke up this morning to gun shots, damn dude couldn't shoot wortha damn


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

my computer is a POWERSPEC it is only sold at MIRCOCENTER stores.which is a high end computer store


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hum nice what processor size


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

2.8ghz 256mem,the works!dvd drive,cd-r/cd-rw drive,and a standard floppy drive drive.hehe


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

intel celeron


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

mines a 2.93ghz 256mem dvd/cdrw drive no floppy hp pavilion. i dumped my old pavilion that was 600mhz


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

http://microcenter.com/


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

mines the newer intel celeron :dude:


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

i also got a Compaq Presario tower 800mhz over 512mem,cd drive,cd-r/rw drive,floppy drive.........AMD Athlon in that one.i also have a external IOmega ZIP drive too....


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

so is mine.hehe.my 2.8 is only 5 months old.lol..i am on a DSL line.hehe......had cable modem.was nice


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah this one came with the almost 3ghz processor my old one was good to though


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

my Compaq i was able to do a heck lot more then this..........the cd burner in this one is picky as all.it only likes the standard cd-r/cd-rw disc's and not the colored ones..........the Compaq loves all disc's.lol.......so i use the Compaq to burn my music cd's and copy them for friends and my g/f.lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha mine does fine for all. came with nice games too


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

mine came with good games also...........lol.........but i got a game that i love......HOTROD drag racing......i can't remember the exact name.lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i went ahead and bought the memorex cd-r's with the slim cases which is nice. got 18 for around 12 bucks


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

microcenter has a sale on 100 cd-r's for $9.99 no case though...they come in the round holder


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

its got a ultra speed dvd/cd-rw drive which is fast.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i could've got them but i liked the cases they sung to me buy me so you won't f me up so much


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

lol...............they sung to you huh?lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i'm bad with computer disks. when it comes to console disks i treat them like gold. 50 buck a peice since i've gotta have the new ones then


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

......lol....


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

this damn computer is suprisingly quiet


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

bought some alluminum paint and went outside to test it on my mower. pretty nice reflective stuff that rustoleum.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

got me some nice hunting gloves.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

damn this threads getting long


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

gotta buy me a new flywheel key and carb rebuild kit to keep me busy


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

sorry i stepped away to make me a manly sandwich.hehe.yummy :tongue:


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

flywheel key?I thought flywheels used starters.lol........(I'm teasing you)lol :tongue: :devil:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no prob just going on and on went into a dollar general looking for some extension cord.found a rack of auto stuff. had snap carb cleaner for $1.50. works good too never found my extension cord but i did find a outdoor timer. that store is pretty good need to go more often


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

okie dokie


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh no its for an old briggs 3.5 hp engine i'm working on. i found it. timings wrong bore's good points corroded, flywheel key shreaded.just something to do


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

its about 20 years old


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i didn't even know what the hell their oil was made by but i like pennzoil, napa oil, and havoline, valvoline max life stuff and castrol syntec


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

reminds me of the old 3.5hp hecingers mower i got sitting in my basement


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah i hated those points systems


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

Castrol GTX all the way for me.use it in my all my mower,weedwhackers,car's,etc...hehe..gain power too with it


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats good to. found out one time for an old mower i had stp oil treatment near bought fixed my oil leaks and consumption. didn't feel like workin on it but it still runs good.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

that napa oil is pretty cheap and good too. i use it in the winter since it multi viscosity 10w-30


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i got napa to order me some good spark plug wires and the best autolites.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

damn dude went out there to check and he was like what size engine is this i know its a v8. since that model car came with different size engines. told him it was a 267 ci engine and he went out there again come to find out it was his computer that was screwing up


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i'm watching this crazy adult swim show on cartoon network. that crap is hilarious.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

uh gotta go gotta get some sleep. i'm having steaks on the grill tommorow can't miss em


----------

